# 4/23/09 w/ pics



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Work has kept me off the water for 3 straight months. Tax season is now over.....time for afish slaughter. here are the results.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about.....:clap Nice mess of flatties :hungry



:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG!! Nice head shot on the dark one! :clap:clap


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Man... I have flounder envy!!!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice haul! Dem some big uns.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

IHEAR YA,those are some very nice ones ya got there. :clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They look even better laid out. Waiting on that next box full. oke


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonna have to give up Gulf Fishing and go back to Floundering. Nice catch.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Mighty fine mess you have there!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn fine mess!!!


----------

